# Why did Nissan give up on the Pulsar?



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Does anyone know why exactly that Nissan gave up on the Pulsar? Now they don't make any 2 door coupes at all. I know the Pulsar was replaced with the NX Coupe but then they scrapped that one too. I don't think the NX Coupe sold very well. I rarely see one of those but the first and second versions of the Pulsar are still common and up until recently I constantly saw them driving all over the place. Apparently the Pulsar sold well. Why quit on it? Has anyone ever contacted Nissan before about this? About making a new one? It would be pretty cool to have a brand new modern Pulsar. I wouldn't mind if it still shared everything with the Sentra. I know, they'll never do it but hey, it would be cool if they did.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

in america it was offered the NX coupe and later on the 200sx to replace the FWD little sporty car. but still the pulsar was offered to other country (almost all of them) as the gtir and such... the fact is it shared so much with the sentra that they just stopped offering it. mostly the reason they stopped making those, marketing/design/cost and demand.

Make a search for the nissan AZEAL : its a new concept car that could take on the fwd/sport coupe flag for nissan...


----------



## Robert m (Nov 3, 2004)

winstonsmith said:


> Now they don't make any 2 door coupes at all.


umm... what do you call the 350Z?


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Wow. That is definitely weird looking which I guess makes it a perfect replacement for the Pulsar since Pulsars were pretty damn weird looking too. Also I see it is mentioned as possibly being a derivative of the new Sentra which if true would definitely mean this is the new Pulsar. I do like how it is listed as having a turbo charged 2.5L 4cyl and is described as affordable entry level 2 door coupe. This is what the turbo Pulsar was (but with a much weaker engine of course). Finally at least Nissan may be moving in the right direction again as far as this market segment goes. I'd love to have a new 2 door "economy sports car" since I'm not rich. Problem is that basically nobody really makes these kinds of cars anymore. It's about time. I hope they go through with it. It's interesting but needs a bit more polish on the body style. The back, for some reason, seems to share too much with the newer Toyota Celica which I find to be seriously ugly. I'm glad they're at least exploring the idea though. That's positive.


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

Robert m said:


> umm... what do you call the 350Z?


Let me rephrase that. They don't make an "affordable" 2 door coupe anymore. 
Funny thing is the Z car was supposed to be affordable too but as we've seen over the years it became a toy for people with a little more money.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea i would deffinetally likea gti'r cus i like the vw gti but im a nissan guy so a gti'r over here would ROCK


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

In general that market segment stopped wanting 2 doors in the 90s. Subaru used to make an Impreza 2 door and dropped it after slow sales. Sub compacts are hard enough to get in and out of due to their size, so rear doors makes it easier to do. Even today, the RX-8, for example, has those small doors in the back, the most popular cabs for trucks are the ones with rear doors (small or full-size doors).

The coupe is a niche group, mostly seeking higher-end, performance-oriented vehicles, like the G35, 350Z, and the BMW 6-Series, although there a few exceptions.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

In Europe we still have the Pulsar, sort of. It's called Almera N15 (1995-1999/2000) and N16 (2000- ).


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

My guess would be directed more towards the introduction of the Infinity. Of course that removes the affordable part of the question but "affordable" and "new" is kind of an oxymoron. Back in the early 80's, I worked a minimum wage job (3.35/hr), went to school full time, and could still afford an apartment, gas, car insurance, food, booze and drugs. Try doing that now even with a $10/hr job. Of course no one realized it when they voted for Bush. Anyhewww...
Infinity brought back convertible coups. like this 91 M30. Also known as the Nissan Leopard overseas. Are we the only country that sells Infinitys? It seems ironic that Nissan scrapped a lot of models around 1990. Does Infinity have anything to do with it? I think so.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Crazy-Mart said:


> in america it was offered the NX coupe and later on the 200sx to replace the FWD little sporty car. but still the pulsar was offered to other country (almost all of them) as the gtir and such... the fact is it shared so much with the sentra that they just stopped offering it. mostly the reason they stopped making those, marketing/design/cost and demand.


Well the 200sx is not a replacement for the pulsar they may have thought of it as such but it is a poor one it is just a 2 door sentra. The problem is that people do not want to buy a small 2 door coupe but I think the world would be a better place if there was a good selection of them also bring back the affordable RWD sports cars I miss my S chassis and RX-7's and even the Z31 chassis was not to bad for price and who here remembers the old RWD Celicas not the Supra but the Celica :thumbup: But I to like the looks of that concept but if it actually makes it to market it will either be a horrible twist of what the concept looks like a infinity for an infinite amount of money or a 350Z clone for a mir 70% its sticker price


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> My guess would be directed more towards the introduction of the Infinity. Of course that removes the affordable part of the question but "affordable" and "new" is kind of an oxymoron. Back in the early 80's, I worked a minimum wage job (3.35/hr), went to school full time, and could still afford an apartment, gas, car insurance, food, booze and drugs. Try doing that now even with a $10/hr job. Of course no one realized it when they voted for Bush. Anyhewww...
> Infinity brought back convertible coups. like this 91 M30. Also known as the Nissan Leopard overseas. Are we the only country that sells Infinitys? It seems ironic that Nissan scrapped a lot of models around 1990. Does Infinity have anything to do with it? I think so.


IMO infinity is the response from nissan to the ACURA brand that we're the only one to get : high luxury copied from the other brand... same chassis, engine (almost all the time) and the differences are the trims and luxury inserts...

im constantly mistaking g35 with the 350z... wich the g35 is the skyline r35 right now badged nissan in japan... weird huh !??...


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

difficult to say. there may be more than just one reason. some were said before.
nissan had some heavy trouble at the beginning of the 90's. too less money => too low quality a. s. o. - mercedes preferred mitsubishi (hehe...), so renault "joined ventured". time will tell, wether this was a good decision. in fact nissan concentrated on family and off road cars first, instaed of building lots of expensive platforms as they (and others) did before.
after being stabilized they made some (some!) great image cars like the 350z and filled some model holes (f. e. x-trail).
maybe they return to what they've been before, but that definitly depends on renault. in europe its said that there will be just off-roaders and van-like cars (almera tino, tone and what may come up), because there's still too much competition to the renault cars.
'hope, this will turn out as a rumour, you never know. best news are, that infinity will start here when they got the new model line-up...


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

This Azeal is just so crazy looking that the more I look at it the more I like it. I really hope they go through with this and it comes out very close to the concept car. I just don't see how Nissan can build a car with all the features this little car has and still sell it as an affordable entry-level Sentra derivative. This car would obviously be competing with the Scion tC and the Celica but surely it would have to have a higher starting price unless maybe Nissan decides to offer the base model as a non turbo edition with cheaper wheels. What price do you guys think this car will command? Around $15 - 20 thousand? Hopefully not more than that. Supposedly it seems Nissan will make this car so how soon do you guys think it will be before it is for sale? Maybe it's time to finally retire the Pulsar and buy a new one.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Honda, Nissan, and Toyota had built their reputation on providing no-frills, reliable, economical vehicles. When they wanted to get into the luxury market, they couldn't very well ask Americans to buy a $37,000 (then) Nissan Q45, like the same company that builds $7,000 (then) Nissan Sentras. I don't think the same marketing issue exists abroad.


----------

